# Air flo spreader clutch?



## rwatkins (Nov 3, 2008)

I am reworking an air flo v box, with b&s engine. I got everything working other than the clutch. Problem is the bottom half with the wires goin in it. I dont really know much about it. If you try and spin it it only moves each way till it hits the bolts sticking down from the plate. I figure its stuck together somewhere but i dont know what parts should move and not move. It the bolts werent there the whole thing will spin and rip the wires off. The clutch works electricly but something is just frozen in the bottom drum. Can some one shed some light on what parts should move on the bottom half of the clutch?
Second thing is the control panel. How should that get power? Right now the only wire not hooked to anything are the + and - battery wires, and there is one single wire coming off the light switch. I hooked the batter cables up to a battery but nothing worked on the panel. Does the panel need a 12v hot to it somewhere for triggering the selonids? Any help is appreciated.
Rob


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

The bottom part of the clutch should never spin, if I understand you right. Those bolts keep it from spinning, which transfers the power to the output shaft. Also, to test the clutch, just hook up power + and - to the two wires on the clutch. It doesn't matter which way.

For the control panel to work, the spreader has to be grounded to the same battery.

The control panel should be powered by a circuit that is only on with your key, so you don't accidentally leave the clutch or something on, killing the battery.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rwatkins (Nov 3, 2008)

The clutch engauges when power is put to it. But when the clutch is engauged or not the bottom wants to spin with the shaft but the bolts stop it. What i mean is i cant spin the spreader because something in the bottom half of the slutch is frozen from rust. I had the motor running slow and if i engauged the clutch it would stall it and bend the bolts on that bottom clutch plate. I figured the wiring out.


----------



## BM'S PLOWING (May 11, 2008)

From what you are describing it sounds like the shaft to the spinner is seized. Have you put a pipe wrench on the spinner shaft to see if you can get it to turn with the clutch engaged and disengaged? Also try taking the chain off from the engine to the shaft with the clutch and then turn the shafts with a pipe wrench to see what is seized. Other wise a new clutch will run about $250.00. Good luck.ussmileyflag

BM'S PLOWING
2005 F-250 W/ 8 1/2 FISHER HD
MODIFIED REAR SUSPENSION
2 YARD HENDERSON SANDER
HONDA HS-80 TRACK SNOWBLOWER
TORO SINGLE STAGE BLOWER


----------



## scoopdog (Jan 7, 2008)

i can save you some money on that clutch call chad 513-678-1597 i am an airflo dealer


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

sounds like a spinner or gearbox problem. Clutch is working.


----------



## rwatkins (Nov 3, 2008)

Well last nite i decided to take the 8lb sledge and give it some wacks, after a few beers. It freed up and works great. Now we need some snow and well be in good shape.


----------

